# FEELFREE Lure 13.5



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Well that didn't last long ! About 2wks and I 
bought a replacement ! Any FEELFREE kayakers on here ? Now the fun begins again rigging it up !!! 





























I made a storage cart for easy loading and unloading this big battleship . This is 13.3'long and 36" wide. Unbelievable on how stable this yak is compared to the Mariner propel and lot more room for moving about


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a Lure as well - love it!


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

The lures look amazing. They are definitely on my short list for my next kayak.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm glad I found them ! A buddy that lives in Keys bought them last yr for him and his wife and SHARK fish from them !


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

one of the guys from KFO has one, its a very nice looking ride. I was checking it out at one of the tourneys


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

This kayak is awesome for the price ! I sold my Mariner and a buddy told me about his Lure 11.5 I was sold on it


----------

